# I'm looking after two baby doves...



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Has anyone else?


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Good luck I've heard a lot of stories of rehab going wrong with birds. I'm not saying don't do it, just make sure you do your research. Maybe a local wildlife rehab centre can give you some tips?I've heard Secret World are good. Well done for helping wildlife though


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Crop feeders are harder to rear than gapers, but hopefully these look quite old and are feeding OK.


----------

